# hardiboard siding on cinder block



## golfrg (Mar 2, 2012)

I am putting new hardiboard siding on my cinder block house. Should I fur it out or attach it directly?


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

they approve either way,but i would vote to install over housewrap and pressure treated furring

http://www.jameshardie.com/pdf/USTB...rdieTrim-Boards-with-Masonry-Construction.pdf


----------



## golfrg (Mar 2, 2012)

*Caulking*

Thanks for the advice. I will fur it out.
I'm told that I need to caulk Hardie siding. Do I just caulk at the sides of the house where the Hardie meets the trim or do I caulk between every board.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

You really need to take the time to print out the instrutions the outer poster was nice enough to look up for you. Most of your questions will be ansewered by reading them.
If you do shim it out install foam between the strapping. If you do not do this the siding will be unsupported and will be able to be broken just by pushing on it and gaps between the laps will open up. I use 3/4 thick X 3-1/2" wide strips of Advantec for the horizontal strips, 6" wide at the bottom and the top and on any inside or outside corners. The reason I use Advantech is it's cheap, no voilds, will not delaminate or flake, very moisture resistant.
I would not use pressure treated, Main reason is your going to have to only use ACQ approved fastners to attach the furring strips and the siding. If not there going to rust off in no time.
Your going to have to build out all your window and door trims, or there going to look reccessed and cover all the wood you build it out with aluminum coil stock. Vinyl lumber or that horrible Hardee trim.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

golfrg said:


> Thanks for the advice. I will fur it out.
> I'm told that I need to caulk Hardie siding. Do I just caulk at the sides of the house where the Hardie meets the trim or do I caulk between every board.


 
Go to Hardie's Installation Instructions: *http://www.jameshardie.com/pdf/install/hardieplank-hz5.pdf*


Main Site Area - Installations Instructions are separated by Region: 

http://www.jameshardie.com/homeowner/products_siding_hardieplankLapSiding.py?openTab=jsnavLink4


----------



## golfrg (Mar 2, 2012)

I read the instructions. The instruction say furring out or direct attachment. Is one way better than the other? I was told that I need to caulk between each board, but the instructions do not say that. The instruction say to flash at the butt joints.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

James Hardee is no fun to nail even on a sheathed wall, I have no clue how you would ever nail it directly to a block wall. Spacing it out will give you an attachment point and allow you to add some needed insulation.


----------



## golfrg (Mar 2, 2012)

I'm thinking about using tapcon screws to attach it directly to the wall. 1/3 of the house is cinder block, 2/3 is regular sheathing. I know it will take longer to drill and use the tapcons. But, it there a disadvantage is doing this?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Cost, time, tapered heads cracking the siding. Just off the top of my head, never done it that way and never would but that's just me.


----------



## titanoman (Nov 27, 2011)

golfrg said:


> I'm thinking about using tapcon screws to attach it directly to the wall. 1/3 of the house is cinder block, 2/3 is regular sheathing. I know it will take longer to drill and use the tapcons. But, it there a disadvantage is doing this?


You might go rent a Hilti or a Ramset.
Might be a real time saver.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I'd try a piece before commiting to that.
I can just picture a Ramset shattering the siding. Also there is no depth control.
I tryed using them on my block house when installing vinyl siding and some would blow out the block, some could be pulled out with just your fingers, then you would hit a hard spot and have to beat it in the rest of the way.
I ended up using Tap Cons and it worked far better.
I did have 50 plus year old crappy block to work with.


----------



## golfrg (Mar 2, 2012)

Now, that I've reread the post. I like the advantech idea. A couple of questions. How do you nail the hardie plank to the Advantech. It's 3/4", the hardie plank is 1/4". I was planning on using roofing nails to attach it to the sheathing on the house, but roofing nails are 1 1/4". How far do you space out the advantech. My wall is 9' high. I was thinking 24".


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

I believe the OP is talking about using tapcons or powder actuated fasteners for the furring installation to the Blocks. 

Make sure to take into consideration the Hardie plank siding fastener-length = and gauge your furring stock thickness based on that (Thickness to accommodate the length of the siding fastener).

As far as the actual siding installation, you can use 1-1/4" roofing tacks and blind nailing them (Refer to the HP installation instructions for more information).


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

there is actually a gun and a nail for direct to concrete

http://www.aerosmithfastening.com/hardie-to-concrete


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Tom Struble said:


> there is actually a gun and a nail for direct to concrete
> 
> http://www.aerosmithfastening.com/hardie-to-concrete


 
 $825.00 + Shipping + Plus cost of coil nails.... Here = http://www.toolbarn.com/maxtools-HN25C.html

Might not be a bargain for a 1 time job. However, it is still good to know about these from a mutiple project perspective.


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

never said it was cheap,just thats how it's done


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I spaced mine 16" on center and used 1-1/4 roofing nails.


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

joecaption said:


> I would not use pressure treated, Main reason is your going to have to only use ACQ approved fastners to attach the furring strips and the siding. If not there going to rust off in no time.



good point joe,but i think double hot dipped or ss nail will work and imo any wood attached to concrete should be pt


----------



## Pittsville (Jan 8, 2011)

golfrg said:


> Thanks for the advice. I will fur it out.
> I'm told that I need to caulk Hardie siding. Do I just caulk at the sides of the house where the Hardie meets the trim or do I caulk between every board.


Use an elastomeric sealant where the Hardie siding meets trim work. (OSI Quad is one sealant to consider) No need to caulk at the butt joint between two boards, but you do need to add flashing behind the joint. This information is available in the installation instructions.


----------



## titanoman (Nov 27, 2011)

Pittsville said:


> Use an elastomeric sealant where the Hardie siding meets trim work. (OSI Quad is one sealant to consider) No need to caulk at the butt joint between two boards, but you do need to add flashing behind the joint. This information is available in the installation instructions.


I haven't read the instructions lately, but I remember being told (back when I had a boss) to leave a small gap (1/16") at the butts just for caulking.
(Does'nt mean he was doing it right. I only had a minimal amount of respect for him).
But with flashing, maybe not necessary.


----------

